# Saw this on craigslist...



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

...for anyone who's actually got money to spend

http://missoula.craigslist.org/tls/2308944557.html


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, that seems to be a good deal. The boxes or "coaters" as they are called look interesting. I guess there is no need to have a resivior for compound if you have continuous flow.

I could write a bad check to buy them.:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> The boxes or "coaters" as they are called look interesting. I guess there is no need to have a resivior for compound if you have continuous flow.


Are those boxes older style ones? Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That would be a nice kit for a wanna be.
only wish i had the coin...


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys ,see the pump on bottom left-- you hook a compressor to it-thus airflow as he puts it I own basically the same setup minus the taper-which attaches to the green tube[cannon]I have 2 sizes of those 2-3 5 footer- Ive toyed with selling mine--probably about 1800 because you,ll dish out about 700 for the taper


----------

